# Cany Collar vs Halti's etc?



## misterjinglejay (23 October 2012)

I have two very strong, young malamutes (cos we work them in harness they are getting even stronger eeekkk). They pull forward and, sometimes to the side, terribly on the lead - I walk them in semi slip collars.

Been looking into Halti's etc and was quite taken with the Cany Collar. But there are many types/makes out there - what's everyone recommendation?

I hasten to add, it'll only be used for their last-thing-at-night.


----------



## lexiedhb (23 October 2012)

i like these. used on my loony- really good power steering!

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/380481499635?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla


----------



## Broodle (23 October 2012)

Gencon headcollars (google them) are fab. Got a couple following recommendations on here, and am v pleased with them. Work well on my pullers!


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 October 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQWhkBnBrf8


I used to use a halti but found they rode up around the eyes so after some research I bought a Canny Collar. It does take a while to get some dogs used to it, Diesel my big male Dobe who is 38kg tried desparately to get it off but I kept walking and encouraging him and he accepts it fine now and walks beautifully. It really anchors them and it works much like a bridle on a horse when you ride them rather than leading them in a headcollar.

The one drawback for me is when you let them off the lead you have to pull the straps back and fit a little connector and I found that really fiddley and something else I had to carry in my pocket. Thats just me though and someone else might not have a problem with that. If you want to buy one get it off ebay but check the sizes first on the canny collar website.


----------



## galaxy (23 October 2012)

I used a gentle leader on Harley. He only needs one when he's excited, most of the time hell walk nicely off a collar, but I did find it would twist around. So I bought a canny collar. To begin with it was fine, but he now leans into it  I am persevering and trying to do training in it, but don't feel I'm winning. I think it was the turning of his head if the GL that was stopping the pulling than the head collar itself.


----------



## Polotash (23 October 2012)

I've got a gentle leader, but I find it can slip a bit too.

Halti's are good for Husky shaped faces (my mum has one for her GSD)


----------



## misterjinglejay (23 October 2012)

Ah....mine would probably learn to lean into it, so maybe the cany collar isn't the one for us. 
I may go with the halti then, Polotash, and I'll look at the Gencon - sounds another possibility.

Cheers everyone - any others?


----------



## blackcob (23 October 2012)

Dogmatic? Malamute rescue has a 10% off deal with them at the moment, quote something like Malamute Rescue UK at the checkout. 

ETA: I despise the halti, never seen one that wasn't up in the dog's eyes. I did use one for Dax back in the days that she was A Bad Dog and to be fair it was effective but I was never happy with the fit despite trying two or three.


----------



## RutlandH2O (23 October 2012)

The only collar I use is a correctly fitted and properly utilised choke chain. Dogs have a muscle all the way around their necks which facilitates the PROPER use of this collar. The collar should be high up on the neck (if it drops down towards the shoulder it is useless). The dog should be invited to walk on lead in the heel position. If he forges ahead, a quick about turn on the part of the handler should remind the dog to pay attention. If he turns into the handler on the right, a quick left turn by the handler into the dog will, also, remind him to pay attention. If the dog lags behind, a quick running forward by the handler should remind him to pay attention. And, if the dog pulls to the left, a quick right turn by the handler will, again, remind him to pay attention. With all of these moves, as soon as the dog walks quietly at the handler's left side tension is released on the collar and words of praise are given. I might add that the collar is not so tight as to cause the dog pain or choking. I have two rather stubborn dogs, a JRT and a GBGV. Taking them for a walk is such a pleasure because they both walk in the heel position, on loose leads, never, ever pulling.  They were taught to walk without pulling in a matter of half an hour, 7 years apart.


----------



## kinskycookie (23 October 2012)

I have a weimaraner who is prone to launching himself forwards at 100 mph with no warning when lead walking! 

We've found the dogmatic the best - it's set up like a little head collar but tightens around his nose from underneath when he pulls. We have the leather one, it's lovely, doesnt slip, twist or move up towards his eyes at all. When he's not pulling there is no pressure so in theory it encourages them to walk nicely! 

He's good 95% of the time but when he does his sudden leaps (usually in pursuit of a leaf blowing across the path  ) he would take me off my feet without it!


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 October 2012)

RutlandH2O said:



			The only collar I use is a correctly fitted and properly utilised choke chain. Dogs have a muscle all the way around their necks which facilitates the PROPER use of this collar. The collar should be high up on the neck (if it drops down towards the shoulder it is useless). The dog should be invited to walk on lead in the heel position. If he forges ahead, a quick about turn on the part of the handler should remind the dog to pay attention. If he turns into the handler on the right, a quick left turn by the handler into the dog will, also, remind him to pay attention. If the dog lags behind, a quick running forward by the handler should remind him to pay attention. And, if the dog pulls to the left, a quick right turn by the handler will, again, remind him to pay attention. With all of these moves, as soon as the dog walks quietly at the handler's left side tension is released on the collar and words of praise are given. I might add that the collar is not so tight as to cause the dog pain or choking. I have two rather stubborn dogs, a JRT and a GBGV. Taking them for a walk is such a pleasure because they both walk in the heel position, on loose leads, never, ever pulling.  They were taught to walk without pulling in a matter of half an hour, 7 years apart.
		
Click to expand...

I agree and have one, they are very effective but and its a big but most dog trainers will not allow you to use them as they are seen as tools of the devil. What I use in training classes and at home are very different.


----------



## RutlandH2O (23 October 2012)

I was a bit worried I'd open a can of worms when I mentioned choke chain. They are so effective and quick, instead of all that tugging and pulling by the handler. I see so many people being dragged by their dogs on buckle collars, the dogs coughing and trying to clear their throats. Just the other day I said to my OH that if I ruled the world I'd outlaw buckle collars and harnesses on unruly dogs. Those collars are fine on a trained, responsive dog, but to use them in training...ugh!


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 October 2012)

RutlandH2O said:



			I was a bit worried I'd open a can of worms when I mentioned choke chain. They are so effective and quick, instead of all that tugging and pulling by the handler. I see so many people being dragged by their dogs on buckle collars, the dogs coughing and trying to clear their throats. Just the other day I said to my OH that if I ruled the world I'd outlaw buckle collars and harnesses on unruly dogs. Those collars are fine on a trained, responsive dog, but to use them in training...ugh!
		
Click to expand...


Haha its not too late for someone to come on here with a tin opener though


----------



## NeverSayNever (24 October 2012)

I prefer the martingale style style headcollars, which i think the canny collar is? I have these, they are made to measure and fleece lined

http://www.southwestagilitygoods.co.uk/

I dont like gencons as they can tighten under the throat and not slacken off. A half check/choke is a fine option. Personally I dont use full check/choke chains and didnt permit them at my training but Im not about to get evangelical about it. Each to their own.


----------



## misterjinglejay (24 October 2012)

With my sammy's I trained them to walk to heel nicely by continually changing direction, exactly as Rutland suggests, but with these two it's much harder.

We've taught them the correct terms for left and right on the trail, and I don't want to mess with their heads too much by continually saying Gee and then Haw; I would get confused and get the words wrong (I do anyway  )


----------



## NeverSayNever (24 October 2012)

misterjay said:



			With my sammy's I trained them to walk to heel nicely by continually changing direction, exactly as Rutland suggests, but with these two it's much harder.

We've taught them the correct terms for left and right on the trail, and I don't want to mess with their heads too much by continually saying Gee and then Haw; I would get confused and get the words wrong (I do anyway  )
		
Click to expand...

i think there is a place for most things, used appropriately MJ as you say... mine can all walk to heel on a flat collar or off the lead but at a comp there are 2 of my dogs I choose to use a headcollar with.


----------

